# What type of algae is this?



## jnms (5 Dec 2008)

Hi guys, what type of algae is this?  I _suspect_ it is BGA though I am unsure.  Could someone help me indetify please?










Thanks...


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Dec 2008)

Probably Blue Green. It's often referred to by aquarists as BGA, and a search for that term on this or any other aquarium forum will provide you with loads of hits!

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (5 Dec 2008)

Yhe looks like the early stages of BGA.

Sam


----------



## jnms (6 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys.  Am now reading up on BGA...


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Dec 2008)

Hey, jnms, thanks for editing the first post so Themuleous and me look like retards!

Only kidding    

Good luck with your research and fighting it - let us know how you get on.

M


----------



## scottturnbull (6 Dec 2008)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Hey, jnms, thanks for editing the first post so Themuleous and me look like retards!



I remember reading his thread before anyone even posted a reply. It hasn't changed since then.


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Dec 2008)

Well I obviously don't need any help to make myself look silly, just give me enough rope   

Apologies jnms! Still wish you good luck with this algae!

Mark


----------



## jnms (6 Dec 2008)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Well I obviously don't need any help to make myself look silly, just give me enough rope
> 
> Apologies jnms! Still wish you good luck with this algae!
> 
> Mark




hehe no worries.

And thanks again for the advice...


----------

